

Ask HN:  Any word What's happening @ Singularity University? - keltecp11

I'm curious to hear/see some updates on this first year class.
======
davidw
The density of information is so great that none can get out?:-)

~~~
pasbesoin
I upmodded, but I wanted to say that that gave me quite a good laugh. :-)

